# Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update 2



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

Treue Fans der Battlefield Serie kennen es seit Battlefield 2, anderen PC Spielern ist es seit Bad Company 2 ein Begriff und essentieller Bestandteil der battlefieldschen Spielmenchanik. Die Rede ist vom Squad Management. 
Wer bisher hoffte, DICE wollte diese bewährte Funktion beibehalten irrt leider gewaltig. Offiziell soll Battlelog die Funktionen des Ingamemanagements übernehmen beziehungsweise ersetzen. Daß diese Sache leider einen gewaltigen Haken hat , der zu Zerstörung des Teamplays mit Freunden führen könnte, wird vielen erst nach einigen Stunden bewusst.
Möchte man nämlich mit 3,4 oder noch mehr Leuten auf einem Server einsteigen, auf dem die Autobalance aktiviert ist, verteilt dieses System die Spieler auf unterschiedliche Teams und mit viel Pech auf unterschiedliche Squads. Hat man dann doch einmal das Glück im selben Team, aber im falschen Squad zu landen, besteht keinerlei Möglichkeit manuell in die Gruppe der Freunde zu wechseln, da das Spiel nur eine zufällige Verteilung der Spieler in die einzelnen Squads zulässt.
Sehr frustrierend und eigentlich gegen den Gedanken, daß die Zusammenarbeit in einer kleinen Gruppe belohnt werden soll. Ich meine, daß DICE sehr schnell nachbessern muss. Der gleichen Meinung sind mittlerweile gut 2300 Spieler im EA-Uk Supportforum, wo neben dem Poll ein Kritikthread zum Thema existiert.

Wie ist eure Meinung zu diesem Thema? Ihr seid aufgerufen euch im EA Forum an der Abstimmung und der Diskussion zu beteiligen!



*Link zur Abstimmung*

Petition to get a fully working in game squad management (poll) - Electronic Arts UK Community
*
Beschwerdethread*

Confirmed, SQUADS are only accessible in battlelog, no squad management in game. - Electronic Arts UK Community

Um euch im Forum anzumelden, benötigt ihr nur die Originakontodaten, als dort verwendete Mailadresse und Passwort.


Quelle der News: bf3-com.de - Battlefield 3: Kein In-Game Squad Management!


*UPDATE*

Wie DICE verlauten lies, wird es in der finalen Version nun doch ein funktionierendes Squadmanagement geben. 

Kommentar eines der Entwickler im englischen Battlefield 3 Forum:

"_Bazajaytee said:_
We have seen the forums comments about squads. 
I will need to verify with the game team as it has gone through updates since the BETA went live.

You are correct though, the BETA squad system is broken and a known bug."

Sinngemäß:

"Natürlich sind uns die vielen Kommentare in den Foren bezüglich des Squadproblems nicht entgangen. Aber ich muss klarstellen, daß das Spiel mittlerweile einige Male aktualisiert wurde, seit die Beta online online ist.
Es ist absolut korrekt, daß das BETA Squad System ein bekannter Bug ist."

So scheint sich doch noch alles zum Guten zu wandeln und die ganze Aufregung war umsonst.
*
Update 2*

Im Battlelog Forum wurde jetzt eindeutig bestätigt, daß ein voll funktionsfähiges Squad Management enthalten sein wird.



> *Battlefield 3 - Barrie *Bazayaytee* Tingle*:
> _"In short answer form, yes you can browse and join squads through the squad screen and make private squads.
> 
> Since the Open BETA we’ve added more advanced functionality to manage  your squad. You will be able to browse and join specific squads through  the squad screen. You can see all players that are in a specific squad  as well as who’s playing as lone wolf. As a squad leader you can set  your squad to private as well as kick players from the squad.
> On console you will also be able to choose if you want the active VoIP  channel to be team or squad and invite friends to your squad. You will  also be able to mute any player on your team through the scoreboard. ""_



"Kurz gehalten: ja, ihr könnte im Squad Screenbeliebig durch die einzelnen Squads wechseln und auch eigene, private Teams erstellen.
Sie Betastart wurde das Squadmanagement stark weiterentwickelt. Mittlerweile erkennt man sofort, wer in welchem Squad oder wer als "Einsamer Wolf" unterwegs ist.
Außerdem ist es dem Squadleader erlaubt das Squad für andere Spieler zu sperre oder Spiele beliebig aus dem Team zu entfernen. Zudem erlauben wir dem Leader Freunde ins Squad einzuladen, das VoIP zu aktivieren. Zudem ist es problemlos möglich einzelne Spieler über das Scoreboard stumm zu schalten.


Quelle: Battlefield 3 - Squad-Managment im Spiel - Videos - Grafikvergleich
P.S. Ihr könnt gerne den "gefällt mir" Button drücken.


----------



## Runlevel5 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Immer weniger Gründe das Spiel zu Bestellen


----------



## Rizzard (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

WHAT?
Das kann nicht sein. Auf der einen Seite will man die Fehler von BC2 dieses mal auslassen und BF perfektionieren, und auf der anderen Seite werden solche schwerwiegenden Fehler gemacht.

Was nützt mir ein Squad-Management in Battlelog, wenn ich bereits auf dem Server bin. Soll ich dann jedes mal den Server verlassen, nur um mit meinem Kollegen in ein Squad zu kommen, weil meins bereits voll ist?


----------



## JHD (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> WHAT?
> Das kann nicht sein. Auf der einen Seite will man die Fehler von BC2 dieses mal auslassen und BF perfektionieren, und auf der anderen Seite werden solche schwerwiegenden Fehler gemacht.
> 
> Was nützt mir ein Squad-Management in Battlelog, wenn ich bereits auf dem Server bin. Soll ich dann jedes mal den Server verlassen, nur um mit meinem Kollegen in ein Squad zu kommen, weil meins bereits voll ist?


 Ja :[


----------



## Adam West (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Also ich find BC2 eigentlich Klasse, ich frag mich, warum sich selbst der Entwickler von Bad Company 2 so gepeinigt fühlt. Ich zocks grad wieder intensiv und es macht Spaß, hammer Spaß!


----------



## MARIIIO (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Das Sqaud-Management in BF2142 ging sogar noch einen ticken weiter, da der Squadleader auch frei Punkte angeben konnte, an denen angegriffen, verteidigt, etc. werden sollte. War meiner Menung nach sogar noch besser!

Offtopic: Wird das eig. noch Online gespielt?


----------



## Celina'sPapa (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Wenn dem wirklich sein sollte und EA nicht einlenkt, wird die Bestellung des Spiels storniert


----------



## joel3214 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Naja BF2 is halt immer noch das beste echte Battelfield Siele ich halt das


----------



## Bu11et (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Ich frage mich wer auf das bescheuerte System überhaupt gekommen ist? DICE weiß doch ganz genau was die Spieler wollen. Immerhin hat es in den Vorgängern gut funktioniert und kamm ebenfals gut an. Warum was ändern .


----------



## Neox (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Was meckert ihr ? 

Ich war jahrelang COD Zocker und egal was in BF jetzt noch negatives kommen mag, es bleibt 100000x mal besser als COD


----------



## Bruno der Bär (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Miese Nummer...ich habe jetzt abgestimmt, mit der Hoffnung dass der Thread auch berücksichtigt wird. Momentan ist die Sache ja sehr eindeutig...


----------



## Rizzard (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Eine komische Welt ist das. Bei COD schreien viele nach Innovationen, Veränderungen (gerade was die Technik angeht) und nichts passiert, während bei Dice das gute altbewährte über Board geschmissen wird.


----------



## Yakuza (4. Oktober 2011)

hab auch mal meinen senf dazu gegeben und Dampf abgelassen 
das nervt echt total. wir sind immer mehr als 5 Leute beim Zocken und fast immer in unterschiedlichen teams/squads... einfach nur total schlecht...



Neox schrieb:


> Was meckert ihr ?
> 
> Ich war jahrelang COD Zocker und egal was in BF jetzt noch negatives kommen mag, es bleibt 100000x mal besser als COD


fail..


----------



## lunar19 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Die wolllen mir das Spiel echt versauen 

Erst dieses blöde Battlelog, dann die Beta und jetzt das, solangsam muss ich mir überlegen, ob ich mir wirklich hole...


----------



## Maddox92 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Ich habe mich ein knappes Jahr auf das Spiel gefreut und von der "Propaganda" DICE/EA anstecken lassen.
Jetzt merke ich das immer mehr ******** dabei raus kommt. Aber das war ja zu erwarten.
Und so langsam glaube ich auch nicht mehr daran das DICE überhaupt noch Interesse daran hat das verlangen der Spieler umzusetzen,
bzw sich 0 dafür einsetzen.​


----------



## Rurdo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

hmm, ich warte noch auf den nächsten Grund, dann wird storniert! 
Fail, warum kann ich wohl die www.amazon.uk seite nicht aufrufen?


----------



## McClaine (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Ich spiele immer mit meinem Polnischen Kumpel (xD), daher funktioniert das eigentlich. Für mehr Spieler ist es natürlich schlecht.
Kaufargumente für mich im Moment:

+sieht toll aus
+spielt sich bisher recht solide, ist aber teils sehr schwer liegende Gegner auszumachen
+Sound ist bombastisch
+ne gute Beta Map
+mehrere positive Neuerungen zB Laservisiere usw

-Origin (was soll man dazu noch sagen)
-Battlelog, sieht hübsch aus, is was neues aber trotzdem wäre ein Ingamemenü besser mMn
-nicht vorhandenes Squadmanagment
-allgemein nicht vorhandenes Ingame Menu, man muss im Spiel sein und leben um zB die Einstellungen zu verändern
-Konsoleros haben Ingame Menü - WTF!?
-Realismus pur, taschenlampe usw xD

Also im Moment bin ich noch hin und hergerissen, ka was ich machen werde. Vorbestellung stornieren oder auf nen Patch hoffen der einige Sachen fixxt!?


----------



## Yakuza (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

was mich auch tierisch stört ist das total übertrieben reflektieren des sniper scopes... vor allem unten in der metro, wie unlogisch ist das denn bitte!? 
auch, dass ne taschenlampe 100m weit leuchtet und einen dann noch blenden soll empfinde ich als extrem nervend!
das ist einfach total unrealistisch!


----------



## Yakuza (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Rurdo schrieb:


> hmm, ich warte noch auf den nächsten Grund, dann wird storniert!
> Fail, warum kann ich wohl die www.amazon.uk seite nicht aufrufen?


weil die seite www.amazon.co.uk ist


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Yakuza schrieb:


> was mich auch tierisch stört ist das total übertrieben reflektieren des sniper scopes... vor allem unten in der metro, wie unlogisch ist das denn bitte!?
> auch, dass ne taschenlampe 100m weit leuchtet und einen dann noch blenden soll empfinde ich als extrem nervend!
> das ist einfach total unrealistisch!


 Dann hattest du noch nie eine Maglite in der Hand.


----------



## Rurdo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Yakuza schrieb:


> weil die seite www.amazon.co.uk ist


 

aaah danke wusste ja dass ich etwas vergessen habe -.-


----------



## Yakuza (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Madz schrieb:


> Dann hattest du noch nie eine Maglite in der Hand.



hmm doch ich hab sogar eine aber man wird nicht derart geblendet denk ich. schlimmer find ich das noch mit dem sniper, dass man dauernd sichtbar durch die reflektion wird und dass es eine reflektion in dunklen bereichen gibt


----------



## Spinal (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Das Reflektieren soll ja auch nicht unbedingt realistisch sein, sondern es erleichtern Sniper auszumachen. Gerade mit der detailierten Grafik und der Möglichkeit sich hinzulegen finde ich das sinnvoll, da das Campen sonst noch schlimmer wird.

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es auch teilweise nervig, ständig geblendet zu werden. Laser, Taschenlampen usw. Sieht gut aus, ist aber etwas viel.

Zum Thema ansich, also das ist für mich ein großes Problem, ich habe mich jetzt nicht eingelesen, würde aber gerne mal wissen, aus welchem Grund man kein ingame Squadmanagement zulassen sollte. Ist doch total nervig in einem Squad mit 3 Snipern zu landen usw.

Also ich habe vorbestellt, hole mir auch das Spiel da ich es wahrscheinlich so oder so irgendwann kaufen würde, aber meine Vorfreude ist gewaltig gesunken. Finde es schlimm das es immer mehr schlechte Nachrichten gibt. Und wenn ich dann so ein Geschwätz höre, BFBC2 wäre ja so schlecht und mit BF3 will man alles perfektionieren muss ich den Kopf schütteln. Crytek hat mit Crysis 2 viele PC Spieler enttäuscht, Dice (und EA) sind anscheinend kein Stück besser. Aber mal sehen wie das Spiel am Ende wird.

bye
Spinal


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Auto teambalance ist Pflicht. Das hab ich auf all meinen Servern an. Sonst gibts so Sachen wie zwei gegen fünf weil "drei Freunde ja zusammen" Zocken wollen. Auto tambalance ist wichtig um die Server voll zu halten, unbalancierte Teams mag keiner. Meine Erfahrung zeigt das nur selten Spieler freiwillig wechseln. Lieber werden die Spieler in der unterzahl zum aufmobeln der eigenen kd genutzt.


----------



## Wolli (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

ich würde es sehr schade finden wenn diese funktion aus bfbc2 etc nicht übernommen werden würde, denn das war am ende mit das einzige was mir richtig an dem spiel gefallen hatte. und in bf3 sollte diese funktion auf jedenfall wiederkehren da sonst das komplette teamplay zerstört werden würde.

ich hab die beta nun mit einen freund bis auf level 35 gespielt und wenn man nicht im selbsen squad sein kann/darf ist es viel schwieriger bzw unmöglich zusammen "vorzupushen" und das game rumzureißen weil die mit denen man zufällig in ein squad geworfen wird meistens komplett retarded sind und nur am sterben sind oder im spawn hinter irgenwelchen steinen liegen und auf ihren einen kill am tag warten.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

OMFG -.-, 
Ich fass es nicht, zuerst meinen die sie wollen BF3 perfektionieren und jetzt das. 
Ich glaub die spinnen ich hab mich nach BF2 und BFBC2 unheimlich auf das Spiel gefreut und jetzt das....
Hab auch mal im EA forum abgestimmt und bitte auch alle andren das zu tun, 
was mich jedoch interesieren würde ist , wer den jetzt die Idee hatte das so zu machen DICE??? EA???? oder doch die Iluminati??????

ich mach mir jetzt mal nen großen pot Kaffee und hoffe dass sich irgendwas ergibt.

mfg 

PS. Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



kero81 schrieb:


> Auto teambalance ist Pflicht. Das hab ich auf all  meinen Servern an. Sonst gibts so Sachen wie zwei gegen fünf weil "drei  Freunde ja zusammen" Zocken wollen. Auto tambalance ist wichtig um die  Server voll zu halten, unbalancierte Teams mag keiner. Meine Erfahrung  zeigt das nur selten Spieler freiwillig wechseln. Lieber werden die  Spieler in der unterzahl zum aufmobeln der eigenen kd genutzt.


 

Gegen Autobalancing hat auch keiner was, aber wenn ich mir mein Squad nicht mehr aussuchen kann, um mit meinen Kumpels zusammen im TEAM zu spielen, brauch ich auch kein BF3!

Die Battlefieldserie lebt vom Teamplay und genau dieses Leben ist DICE dabei auszulöschen 

*EDIT:*

Warum macht PCGH keine News auf der Main aus diesem Thema. Ich hab schon weit unwichtigere als diese doch wirklich brisante News auf der Main gesehen


----------



## Rurdo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

hmm, echt schade... wenn das nicht anders gemacht wird, so WIE DIE SPIELER es wollen, werde ich meins abbestellen!
Habe bessere sachen vor mit meinen 40€... frechheit!


----------



## Yakuza (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Gegen Autobalancing hat auch keiner was, aber wenn ich mir mein Squad nicht mehr aussuchen kann, um mit meinen Kumpels zusammen im TEAM zu spielen, brauch ich auch kein BF3!
> 
> Die Battlefieldserie lebt vom Teamplay und genau dieses Leben ist DICE dabei auszulöschen
> 
> ...


seh ich auch so!


----------



## Rurdo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

wie währe es wenn man den entwicklern von BF3 diesen Thread zukommen lassen würde, dass diese Stinkbeutel (ja aus ICarly ) merken dass sie nicht so eigensinnig arbeiten sollen... SONDERN FÜR DIE SPIELER!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Es gibt im EA Forum einen Abstimmungsthread der auch im Startpost steht 

Guckst du hier!


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Der ist schon in der News verlinkt.  Und sie ist schon auf der Hauptseite.


----------



## butter_milch (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Ohne Squad-Funktion kaufe ich das Spiel nicht.

Was bringt mir ein Spiel, welches ich mit Freunden spielen will, wenn genau das schwierig wird? Ich merke es in der Beta, wenn meine Freunde in anderen Squads sind, ist das Teamplay dahin.

Auf jedem neuen Server verbringen wir erst geschlagene 10 Minuten damit ins gleiche Squad zu kommen


----------



## Celina'sPapa (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Madz schrieb:


> Und sie ist schon auf der Hauptseite.


 


wo?


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Hatte mich schon gefragt wieso es in der Beta kein richtiges Squad System gibt, nunja jetzt weiss ich es.

Mal gut das ich das Spiel noch nicht vorbestellt hab, schwanke noch zwischen BF3 oder MW3
und im moment sieht´s für BF3 schlecht aus, gehöre auch zu denen die von den übertrieben Taschenlampen,
Laservisier sowie den stark spiegelnden ACOG und Zielfernrohren genervt ist.
Jetzt noch das fehlende Squad System, da kann ich weiterhin CoD4 zocken im Clan und viel Spass haben.


Fehlt nur noch das MW3 genauso ein Drecksspiel wie Black Ops wird, dann wars das dieses Jahr gewesen für mich.


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> wo?


 Unter den Usernews.


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Yakuza schrieb:


> was mich auch tierisch stört ist das total übertrieben reflektieren des sniper scopes... vor allem unten in der metro, wie unlogisch ist das denn bitte!?
> auch, dass ne taschenlampe 100m weit leuchtet und einen dann noch blenden soll empfinde ich als extrem nervend!
> das ist einfach total unrealistisch!


Das ist keine Taschenlampe sondern ein Tactical Flashlight was bei für Einheiten zum Zweck "blenden" entwickelt wurde. Auch in echt.

Würden Sniperscopes nicht blenden, wär der Sniper ungemein im Vorteil. kannst dir ja vorsetllen wie das ausartet wenn jeder in ner dunklen ecke liegt und campt Dafür sind die Orangen Dreieckmarkierungen klein ausgefallen und blenden sich auch wieder aus wenn einer hinter einem Objekt ist. Das gleicht das mMn wieder ein bisschen aus.
Kann auch sein, dass man später als Gadget einen Aufsatz erhält welcher eben nicht blendet ... ?!


Fürne Beta läuft das Game super und den Betatest mache sie ja um solche Fails wie das Squadmanagment z.b. auszumerzen und um Rückmeldung der gamer zu erhalten. von daher seit ihr ein bisschen streng ^^


----------



## Celina'sPapa (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Madz schrieb:


> Unter den Usernews.



Das findet meiner Meinung nach zu wenig Beachtung. Das sollte eine *FETTGEDRUCKTE* News auf der Main sein!


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Ok, hast recht.


----------



## Yakuza (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das ist keine Taschenlampe sondern ein Tactical Flashlight was bei für Einheiten zum Zweck "blenden" entwickelt wurde. Auch in echt.
> 
> Würden Sniperscopes nicht blenden, wär der Sniper ungemein im Vorteil. kannst dir ja vorsetllen wie das ausartet wenn jeder in ner dunklen ecke liegt und campt


 hmm ja aber dice hat immer gesagt sie wollen so realistisch wie möglich sein. schon mal nen sniper gesehen mit ner taschenlampe bzw. schon mal überhaupt en sniper im einsatz gesehen? sein Ziel ist es, unentdeckt zu bleiben. ich war beim bund und wir hatten die aufgabe bekommen in einem 10 meter breiten "busch" bzw waldrand den scharfschützen auszumachen. dafür waren wir etwa 10 meter entfernt. NIEMAND hat ihn gesehen... es ist nun mal so, dass ein guter sniper auf entfernung einen riesigen vorteil hat.

den hier find ich auch gut: Currently tested Battlefield 3 Beta on PC… Dice maybe promised us to much. I´m disappointed. « Miyodarcy's Blog about her Second Life


----------



## Ahab (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Warum tun die denn das? Ich meine wie kommt man auf sowas, keine Ahnung, was die Entwickler/Publisher dazu reitet. Wahrscheinlich wollen sie Battlelog damit krankhaft pushen, aber doch nicht auf solche Kosten!? 

Galoppierende Dummheit, unglaubliche Verbohrtheit, ich weiß nicht mehr weiter... Sie pöbeln Activision ohne Ende an und ziehen über Call of Duty her - und dann kotzen sie das eigene Klo voll.


----------



## lukas93h (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> WHAT?
> Das kann nicht sein. Auf der einen Seite will man die Fehler von BC2 dieses mal auslassen und BF perfektionieren, und auf der anderen Seite werden solche schwerwiegenden Fehler gemacht.
> 
> Was nützt mir ein Squad-Management in Battlelog, wenn ich bereits auf dem Server bin. Soll ich dann jedes mal den Server verlassen, nur um mit meinem Kollegen in ein Squad zu kommen, weil meins bereits voll ist?


 
Alt-Tab ...  der Browser muss eh immer offen sein, also einfach das Spiel kurz in den Hintergrund und passt schon. Allerdings ist mir im Battlelog noch nichts bezücglich Squadmanagement aufgefallen :S


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Yakuza schrieb:


> hmm ja aber dice hat immer gesagt sie wollen so realistisch wie möglich sein. schon mal nen sniper gesehen mit ner taschenlampe bzw. schon mal überhaupt en sniper im einsatz gesehen? sein Ziel ist es, unentdeckt zu bleiben. ich war beim bund und wir hatten die aufgabe bekommen in einem 10 meter breiten "busch" bzw waldrand den scharfschützen auszumachen. dafür waren wir etwa 10 meter entfernt. NIEMAND hat ihn gesehen... es ist nun mal so, dass ein guter sniper auf entfernung einen riesigen vorteil hat.
> 
> den hier find ich auch gut: Currently tested Battlefield 3 Beta on PC… Dice maybe promised us to much. I´m disappointed. « Miyodarcy's Blog about her Second Life


 
Ja da hast du auch recht, aber wenn du dir ne Taschenlappe ans Snipergewehr montierst (kannst du ja selber auswählen) biste ja selber schuld 
Evtl wird das blenden ja noch gefixt oder geschwächt. Trotzdem finde ich die Spielgrafik, Maps und das Gesamtpaket genial. 
Metro ist halt auch ne kleine Map. In riesigen Maps sieht man das "blenden" dann vielleicht 1 Pixel gross und ist darüber dankbar


----------



## Yakuza (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Keine Frage, ich warte auch die Vollversion + Day 1 Patch ab, der ja wohl kommen wird. 
Allerdings gibt es noch einige Fixes, die gemacht werden müssen, da sonst das Gameplay sehr darunter leidet.


----------



## Rurdo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Ich meinte nicht ins EA Forum sondern eine Mail an die Entwickler selbst!


----------



## PixelSign (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

was nehmen die verantwortlichen immer um die schlechteste entscheidung von allen möglichkeiten zu treffen? wahrscheinlich wird das bewusst gemacht um es später zu fixen und den spielern einzureden wie sehr sie dice/ea am herz liegen. anders kann ich mir so einen offensichtlichen fail nicht erklären.


----------



## Emani (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



PixelSign schrieb:


> was nehmen die verantwortlichen immer um die schlechteste entscheidung von allen möglichkeiten zu treffen? wahrscheinlich wird das bewusst gemacht um es später zu fixen und den spielern einzureden wie sehr sie dice/ea am herz liegen. anders kann ich mir so einen offensichtlichen fail nicht erklären.


 
Wenn die das Squadmanagement streichen sollten, was hat dann die option PLatton noch für ne aufgabe, wenn ich mit meinem Clan nicht auf einen Server oder in einem Squad drin sind!?!?!


----------



## RolfRui (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Adam West schrieb:


> Also ich find BC2 eigentlich Klasse, ich frag mich, warum sich selbst der Entwickler von Bad Company 2 so gepeinigt fühlt. Ich zocks grad wieder intensiv und es macht Spaß, hammer Spaß!



sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Yakuza (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

naja es ist eben nicht so ein Battlefield wie es BF2 war...


----------



## Kerkilabro (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Battlefield ist ein Teamplayshooter, Dice wird da wohl noch mal drüber nachdenken müssen was das Squadmanagement angeht. Ich will kein hirntoten Shooter haben/spielen. Kann ich ja gleich CoD spielen


----------



## Rudiratlos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

ich finde das OK, und gut!
ich hasse es , wenn ich auf einen Server komme, alle von einem Clan in einem Team hocken, und dann 4 vs 16 (16 Teamspieler) die andern schön zum Punkten nutzen, nein so ist das OK, so müssen sich alle mal auch auf Schwächere im Team einstellen!
Und der schwachsin, das irgendwelche bekloppten Admins im Game die Spieler umsortieren!
wie geil das immer war, da hast du mit einem haufen Typen die du nicht kanntest, einem Clan den arsch versohlt, und kurz vor ende begann der Admin die leute zu switchen, und so haben die am ende die runde gewonnen, wie toll!


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Naja, als ob bf3 der über teamplqy shooter wird. Ich glaube nicht. Gibt genügend Leute die in keinem clan sind und auch nicht in nem ts sind beim spielen. Mit so Leuten kann man ja auch nicht zu hundert Prozent als Team spielen. Es sei denn man textet die ganze Zeit rum... Ich würde sagen abwarten und schauen was passiert. Wer heutzutage spiele vorbestellt ist selbst schuld. Den Fehler mach ich nemma. XD


----------



## Pal_Calimero (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



lukas93h schrieb:


> Alt-Tab ...  der Browser muss eh immer offen sein, also einfach das Spiel kurz in den Hintergrund und passt schon. Allerdings ist mir im Battlelog noch nichts bezücglich Squadmanagement aufgefallen :S


 
Also ich spiele im Fullbild, soll ich jedesmal die Windows-taste drücke um auf den destop zugelangen und ein paar einstellungen vorzunehmen? Ich kann mich nicht damit einfreunden, schon allein das das Spiel kein Ingame-browser hat und alles über battlelog funktioniert kotz mich an. Da war ja noch BBC2 um längen besser.


----------



## art90 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Weiß garnicht was ihr habt. Ich kann auch Spaß haben wenn Freunde im anderen Team sind.

Wenn ihr als Team spielen wollt, dann lasst euch die Eier wachsen um gegen anderen Teams zu spielen. Und nicht gegen irgendein zusammengewürfelten Haufen Noobs.

Konnte das schon bei BC2 nichtt leiden, wenn alle Member eines Clans in ein Team gehen, und die Gegenseite hat keine Chance.


----------



## CroCop86 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

1. Es mag vll. nervig sein mit dem Squadmanagement aber es ist für mich jetzt nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache das Game macht Spaß 

2. Das Reflektieren der Sniper find ich genial. Hat mich bei BF2 oft gelangweilt dass ich nach 15 min campen nicht gefunden wurde 

3. Das Tactical Flashlight find ich auch ne gute Sache nur vielleicht sollte es ein wenig reduziert werden.


----------



## Rudiratlos (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



art90 schrieb:


> Weiß garnicht was ihr habt. Ich kann auch Spaß haben wenn Freunde im anderen Team sind.
> 
> Wenn ihr als Team spielen wollt, dann lasst euch die Eier wachsen um gegen anderen Teams zu spielen. Und nicht gegen irgendein zusammengewürfelten Haufen Noobs.
> 
> Konnte das schon bei BC2 nichtt leiden, wenn alle Member eines Clans in ein Team gehen, und die Gegenseite hat keine Chance.



hatte das, bin in ein haus, da standen sechs typen von einem Clan, und ich bin mit dem Messer durch und habe alle gekillt, nach 5 sekunden gabs Kick !


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



art90 schrieb:


> Weiß garnicht was ihr habt. Ich kann auch Spaß haben wenn Freunde im anderen Team sind.
> 
> Wenn ihr als Team spielen wollt, dann lasst euch die Eier wachsen um gegen anderen Teams zu spielen. Und nicht gegen irgendein zusammengewürfelten Haufen Noobs.
> 
> Konnte das schon bei BC2 nichtt leiden, wenn alle Member eines Clans in ein Team gehen, und die Gegenseite hat keine Chance.



Eins A!!! Genau das denke ich mir auch. Ich spiele zwar auch gerne mit meinen Jungs in einem Team/squad, aber weniger spass macht das in verschiedenen Teams auch nicht. Bei mir aufm Server guck ich immer das je nach clanmemberanzahl die Leute auf die Teams aufgeteilt sind. Hab schon viele Kommentare von Leuten bekommen die genau das super finden. Mein Server-meine Spieler und die sollen bitte mit dem Server zufrieden sein.


----------



## TheShortOfIt (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Es macht definitiv weniger Spass.. Wozu die Ingame Voice Funktion inner party... wenn man dann eh nicht zusammenspielen kann 

Zocke die Tage immer mit nem Kollegen über Skype... Wir müssen uns dann immer mühevoll auf der Map suchen.. es is schon ziemlich nervend... Ist ja fast so als würde man in WoW nur noch Random in Inis gehen können 

Bezüglich den Reflektionen von Taschenlampen, Lasern und Scopes... Ich finds top! Und auch nicht zu übertrieben... Habt ihr schonmal nen Fernglas aus 1km reflektieren gesehn? Ich ja, und man sieht es sehr sehr deutlich!

Bzgl. Taschenlampen... Heutige Tactical Flashlights haben meist Hochleistungs LEDs verbaut... Je nach Emitter (XM-L von Cree ist hier der aktuelle standard) kommen da bis zu 1000 Lumen raus... Je nach Reflektorfläche kann ich dich selbst in 500m noch blenden. Das passt also schon  Ich lade jedem mal gerne ein ne TK70 anzuschauen ;D da liegste im Krankenhaus wenn du direkt reinschaust  Gut, die kann man schlecht an ne Waffe dranschrauben... Aber selbst ne Olight M20 Warrior XM-L Edition, welche für die Montage an Waffen wie einer M4A1 gedacht sind, ist hell genug um dich so zu blenden.. 

Glaubt mir ne Maglite ist wie nen Streichholz dagegn  Selbst die LED Versionen


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Also wenn ich ne map ne Zeit lang gespielt habe weiß ich ganz genau wo jmd ist wenn er sagt er sei da und da. Vielleicht machts dir ja weniger Spaß weil du öfter stirbst?!


----------



## m-o-m-o (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



kero81 schrieb:


> Naja, als ob bf3 der über teamplqy shooter wird. Ich glaube nicht. Gibt genügend Leute die in keinem clan sind und auch nicht in nem ts sind beim spielen. Mit so Leuten kann man ja auch nicht zu hundert Prozent als Team spielen. Es sei denn man textet die ganze Zeit rum... Ich würde sagen abwarten und schauen was passiert. Wer heutzutage spiele vorbestellt ist selbst schuld. Den Fehler mach ich nemma. XD


 
Das geht (wenn der Spieler zumindest in der Lage dazu ist - Ich gehöre auch keinem Clan an und spiele fast nie im TS) mit einem ordentlichen Kommunikationssystem. Siehe Commorose oder Portal 2. Ich habe den gesamten P2 Coop mit fremden Leuten durchgespielt (einer war Russe und konnte kaum englisch ), ohne ein einziges Mal den Chat für spielbezogene Themen zu benutzen.


----------



## CroCop86 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



TheShortOfIt schrieb:


> Bzgl. Taschenlampen... Heutige Tactical Flashlights haben meist Hochleistungs LEDs verbaut... Je nach Emitter (XM-L von Cree ist hier der aktuelle standard) kommen da bis zu 1000 Lumen raus... Je nach Reflektorfläche kann ich dich selbst in 500m noch blenden. Das passt also schon  Ich lade jedem mal gerne ein ne TK70 anzuschauen ;D da liegste im Krankenhaus wenn du direkt reinschaust  Gut, die kann man schlecht an ne Waffe dranschrauben... Aber selbst ne Olight M20 Warrior XM-L Edition, welche für die Montage an Waffen wie einer M4A1 gedacht sind, ist hell genug um dich so zu blenden..
> 
> Glaubt mir ne Maglite ist wie nen Streichholz dagegn  Selbst die LED Versionen


 
So grad mal auf Youtube geschaut  

Die Dinger sind ja verdammt hell ^^


----------



## sc4rfac3 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Für mich spricht absolut gar nichts mehr dafür mir diesen BF Teil zu holen. Beta hin oder her. Die Finale BF Verison ist für mich ein Witz.


----------



## Jami (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

EA zerstört hier mal wieder einem Studio ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Kuschluk (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Rush hat einfach nix mit BF zu tun  (im klassischen SINNE)

Finde das Spiel GUT und begrüße es dass man beim Thema Patronenschaden etwas angezogen hat ! (im echten leben rennt auch keiner wie ich bei bf bc2 mit dem mg SAW durch die wellt und knallt die leute ab (die dann allerdings auch 5 kugeln brauchen)

+ mehr schaden => schneller tot
+grafik
+hinlegen
+optik / feeling

- grafikflimmern
- KEIN SQUADMANAGEMENT (aber es ist doch idiotisch einen Leave Squad button hinzumachen wenn man eh in kein anderes reinkommt ?!?! => dachte da kommt noch was)
- blendeffekte übertrieben stark (im tunnel reflektiert auch kein scope)
- RUSH MAP in ner BF BETA -- --- --------------------
-hitboxen ^^ teilweise liegt man schon => stirbt (trotz gutem ping)
- rennt man und bekommt sniper schuss => tot oder viel dmg / sprintet man und sniper sschuss => eigentlich immer tot ^^ ?!?!? warum ?

Das mit dem SQUAD-MANAGEMENT braucht man allein schon deshalb weil das MIT PARTY JOINEN vermutlich wie bei COD 6 völlig shice funzen wird ^^

PS: ich wuerde ja auch sagen ich bestells ab ... aber das ist eins der wenigen PC games die mich noch reizen  => ich muss es einfach kaufen :p schreib dafür dann viel emails etc => verursache supportkosten 


EA ist eh en pussy verein . => sie haben nen HYPE und den kunden auf ihrer seite trotz sowas wie origin ^^ und vermasseln es trotzdem


EA: ZUCKERBROT und Peitsche ^^ nicht nur PEITSCHE PEITSCHE PEITESCHE

LASST UNS DOCH ALLE EA SUPPORT MAILS SCHREIBEN ?  Ich geh gleich mal in den Life Chat ^^ so nebenbei kann man ja mal fragen ob man abbestellen soll oder nicht :p


EDIT: So mal den Support genervt  

" Hallo,

Ich habe mit 5 Bekannten Battlefield 3 vorbestellt.

In der BETA gibt es den SQUAD verlassen knopf und wir dachten, dass wie gewohnt das Squad INGAME gewählt werden kann (nach der BETA). 

Heute die schockierende Nachricht:

"battlefield-3 dice streicht das ingame squad-management "

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...quad-management-vote-im-ea-support-forum.html

(Es gibt noch mehr Quellen)

Da es sich hierbei für uns um ein entscheidentes Kaufargument handelt würden wir/ich uns über eine klärende Rückmeldung freuen. 

Vielen Dank

PS: Sollte vor Release nicht klar  sein ob diese Option zur verfügung steht werde ich sicherheitshalber die Sammelbestellung stornieren."

Bitte jetzt nicht auf kommafehler uÄ durchsuchen ;P um EA zu Spammen reichts


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Das geht (wenn der Spieler zumindest in der Lage dazu ist - Ich gehöre auch keinem Clan an und spiele fast nie im TS) mit einem ordentlichen Kommunikationssystem. Siehe Commorose oder Portal 2. Ich habe den gesamten P2 Coop mit fremden Leuten durchgespielt (einer war Russe und konnte kaum englisch ), ohne ein einziges Mal den Chat für spielbezogene Themen zu benutzen.


 
Jo, Portal 2 machts prima vor. Aber sei mal ehrlich, in bc2 hat man auch die moeglichkeit nach ammo und medic zu fragen. Wie oft bekommt man das wenn man nach fragt??? Es liegt zum Teil auch an den Spielern selbst...


----------



## Fexzz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Wow. Wenn die das so beibehalten bestell ich meins auch wieder ab...weiß jemand, wie man das bei MMOGA macht?


----------



## Dolomedes (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Also mit Freunden Joinen Join as party und gleiches Squad geht schon trotzdem bitte mitvoten, damit die mal sehen was die da fürn scheiss bauen.
Halt nur ned ingame "was wir wollen" ! Aber kommt bestimmt noch  Und ja ich kenne das getwittere da 

Btw das Spiel ist toll !


----------



## Russel Grow (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Yakuza schrieb:


> was mich auch tierisch stört ist das total übertrieben reflektieren des sniper scopes... vor allem unten in der metro, wie unlogisch ist das denn bitte!?
> auch, dass ne taschenlampe 100m weit leuchtet und einen dann noch blenden soll empfinde ich als extrem nervend!
> das ist einfach total unrealistisch!


 Schonmal ne Taclite von Fenix, Led Lenser und Co. in der Hand gehabt? Die blenden noch auf 300 Meter!


----------



## Rail (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

weiss auch noch net ob ichs mir hole kenne das squad management nicht hab nur bfbc2 gezockt von daher kein verlust 
dass man schneller sterben soll bzw weniger bullets ist schonmal tendenziell schlecht weil dadurch infights mit ausweichen und so noch weniger werden ...aufgrund des erbärmlichen movements bei bfbc eh hinfällig.
weiss net ob dice überhaupt mal überhaupt daran gedacht hat mal das movement zu verbessern zb ist es lächerlich das man net beschleunigt strafen kann...wer mal quake 3 gezokkt hat weiss was ich mein.
auch echt schlecht ist dass man nach dem man in deckung läuft noch abgeknallt wird von bullets die um die ecke fliegen können totaler hitboxmüll, kollisionsabfrage beim messern keine mods keine neuen maps custommaps kein competitionmode osp o.ä nur 3rd person view beim specen usw...da gabs entwickler ide haben vor 10 jahren bessere arbeit geleistet glaube bei dice arbeiten nur simcity nerds die jetzt 3d onlinegames programmieren solln..
also noch ordentlich verbesserungspotenzial.


----------



## sierratango06 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Also ich spiele im Fullbild, soll ich jedesmal die Windows-taste drücke um auf den destop zugelangen und ein paar einstellungen vorzunehmen? Ich kann mich nicht damit einfreunden, schon allein das das Spiel kein Ingame-browser hat und alles über battlelog funktioniert kotz mich an. Da war ja noch BBC2 um längen besser.


 

wo bitte ist der ingame browser besser? Battlelog ist an sich noch ein bisschen unausgereift. Aber der Ansatz ist schon mal sehr gut. Mein Browser ist eh den ganzen Tag offen. Da hab ich dann parallel zu allen anderen anwendungen, noch das komplette battlelog mit den servern laufen und kann mir direkt im browser nen server aussuchen. Geiler kanns doch nicht sein. Und wenn noch einer rumheult dass ein server connect mit battlelog solange dauert, der macht aus meiner sicht eh irgendwas falsch. Schneller wie mit dieser methode kann man nicht joinen. Evtl noch HLSW, jedoch wird dieses mit wahrscheinlichkeit nicht unterstuetzt. 
Mit dem Squadmenue geb ich jedem recht der gegen ein Battlelog basierendes Squad Switchen ist. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben. Mir persönlich gefiel das squad menue aus BFBC2 total gut.


----------



## spionkaese (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



sierratango06 schrieb:


> wo bitte ist der ingame browser besser? Battlelog ist an sich noch ein bisschen unausgereift. Aber der Ansatz ist schon mal sehr gut. Mein Browser ist eh den ganzen Tag offen. Da hab ich dann parallel zu allen anderen anwendungen, noch das komplette battlelog mit den servern laufen und kann mir direkt im browser nen server aussuchen. Geiler kanns doch nicht sein. Und wenn noch einer rumheult dass ein server connect mit battlelog solange dauert, der macht aus meiner sicht eh irgendwas falsch. Schneller wie mit dieser methode kann man nicht joinen. Evtl noch HLSW, jedoch wird dieses mit wahrscheinlichkeit nicht unterstuetzt.
> Mit dem Squadmenue geb ich jedem recht der gegen ein Battlelog basierendes Squad Switchen ist. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben. Mir persönlich gefiel das squad menue aus BFBC2 total gut.


 Also ich will nicht das Fenster wechseln um das Squad zu wechseln.
Und so scheint es noch mehr Leuten zu gehen.


----------



## Kuschluk (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Also ich will nicht das Fenster wechseln um das Squad zu wechseln.
> Und so scheint es noch mehr Leuten zu gehen.


 
wenns denn wenigstens so funtzt nicht dass man reconnecten muss atm macht der kack eh was er will


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Mir egal, Spiel ist seit dem Originzwang storniert!


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



> weiss net ob dice überhaupt mal überhaupt daran gedacht hat mal das  movement zu verbessern zb ist es lächerlich das man net beschleunigt  strafen kann...wer mal quake 3 gezokkt hat weiss was ich mein.


Ich will dich mal sehen, wie du im selben Tempo, in dem du nach vorne *sprintest* seitwärts läufst.


----------



## Kuschluk (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Mir egal, Spiel ist seit dem Originzwang storniert!


 
origin muss man doch nur 1x zum download anmachen ^^ was soll es in dieser zeit schon spionieren  => dafür ist battleblog dann doch gut ^^


----------



## eVoX (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> *EDIT:*
> 
> Warum macht PCGH keine News auf der Main aus diesem Thema. Ich hab schon weit unwichtigere als diese doch wirklich brisante News auf der Main gesehen


 
Echt verwunderlich, wo die doch dafür bekannt sind, bei jeder Kleinigkeit ne News zu bringen.


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Hier mal was zum Thema Flashlights:

Battlefield 3 beta criticism from retired SWAT member


----------



## sierratango06 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Yakuza* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 was  mich auch tierisch stört ist das total übertrieben reflektieren des  sniper scopes... vor allem unten in der metro, wie unlogisch ist das  denn bitte!? 
auch, dass ne taschenlampe 100m weit leuchtet und einen dann noch blenden soll empfinde ich als extrem nervend!
das ist einfach total unrealistisch!

Das sind auch TACTICAL FLASHLIGHTS! Mein Gott, dass es manche leute immernoch nicht raffen. Der Sinn und Zweck einer TACTICAL FLASHLIGHT ist es, den Feind zu blenden. Wenn dir das zu unrealistisch ist, geh Cod zocken. Und im übrigen, stell dir bei dem Game mal vor, wenn das sniperscope nicht reflektieren wuerde.... Man erkennt bei BF3 schliesslich so schon schwer genug den Gegner. Ich würde es evtl noch einsehen, dass die Flashlights entgegen dem eigenem Team abgeschwaecht werden. Damit es nicht wieder irgendwelche vollnasen gibt, die nur Leute im Team abnerven wollen.


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Zu den TacLights bitte mal den in Post 77 verlinkten Artikel lesen!


----------



## sierratango06 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Und Falls es wen interessieren sollte, ist hier nochmal ein bericht ueber das squadsystem. Vorerst brauchen wir uns erstmal keine sorgen zu machen.

Battlefield 3 - Beta ist über einen Monat alt - Videos - Bugs - Mehr


----------



## Joey-rs (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Ich will es ja nicht sagen, aaaabbbeeerrr, selbst Steam ist besser als Origin und dieser quatsch mit den Squad´s.
Wenn ich L4D2 zocke, kann ich auch im Spiel alles mögliche zu jeder Zeit auswählen.

Gerade das Wechseln der Squads in BFBC2 war immer ganz praktisch, wenn vllt. jemand "nachgejoint" ist und das eigene Squad voll ist, hat man eben ein neues erstellt.


----------



## Rabi (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

Wegen dem Origin- und Spionagemist ist das Spiel vorerst sowieso abbestellt. Dann noch fehlende Ingame-Menüs und ein fehlendes Squad Management. Ist mir mittlerweile auch egal wie toll die Grafik doch ist, so wie die Dinge momentan stehen wird dieses Jahr höchstens noch BFBC2 gekauft. Grausam, diese Schlimmbesserungen. 

Btw. warum kriegt das Squad Management eigentlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit, als EAs Umgang mit Benutzerdaten? oO


----------



## fatDOX8 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*

alles ok 

puuuh

battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518966795507/3/



> Bazajaytee said:
> In short answer form, yes you can browse and join squads through the squad screen and make private squads. The full form will be available later.


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



McClaine schrieb:


> Ich spiele immer mit meinem Polnischen Kumpel (xD), daher funktioniert das eigentlich. Für mehr Spieler ist es natürlich schlecht.
> Kaufargumente für mich im Moment:
> 
> +sieht toll aus
> ...



Für mich persönlich sind es besonders Battlelog, das Menü und allen voran Origin, die als Minuspunkte zu Buche schlagen. Und gerade diese 3 wiegen derart schwer, dass ich meine Vorbestellung wieder storniert habe. 
Allen voran die "Daten"- Sammelwut Origin ist nicht aktzeptabel wie ich finde. Und mit Battlelog kann ich gar nichts anfangen, nennt mich altmodisch aber ich möchte ein Spiel starten und alle nötigen Einstellungen vornehmen, bevor ich auf einem Server bin. Ebeso möchte ich mir ingame die Server suchen, so wie es jetzt ist erinnert es mich irgendwie an ein Browsergame. 
Wenn es bei all diesen Problemen bleibt wird BF3 niemals auf meine Festplatte kommen.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



fatDOX8 schrieb:


> alles ok
> 
> puuuh
> 
> battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518966795507/3/



Erstmal sehen wie es wirklich kommt. Wenn das Squamangement nicht da ist geht mein BF 3 in OVP zurück zu Amazon. Ich frage mich echt manchmal, was die bei Dice sich mittlerweile denken. Erst den Assault und Sani zusammen schmeißen dann die Squads streichen oder beschneiden atm keine Commo Rose, die wohl noch kommen soll. Was bleibt dann eig noch von BF übrig? Es würde in der Masse der Shooter versinken. Ein rabenschwarzer Tag für alle Battlefieldfans der ersten Stunde sollte das nicht kommen.  Sollten mal mehr auf ihre Fans hören. Sonst kann ich ja gleich MW3 zocken. Der blöde SP und Coop sollen bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Ich will mit meinen Kollegen zusammen im Squad die Bude rocken und nicht vor Freude in die Luft springen müssen wenn 2 von uns mal zusammen im Squad sind. Oh Gott mir ist ganz schlecht 

Ein BF ohne richtiges Squadmanagement, da sei Gott vor!


----------



## Fexzz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, wenn der Dev das bestätigt, dass es mit den Squads so sein wird, dann kann man dem auch wohl trauen.


----------



## Superwip (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Es könnte so ein schönes Spiel werden aber nun hört man eine schlechte Nachricht nach der anderen: Onlinepflicht, keine privaten Dedicated Server, kein LAN und nun auch noch das


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

*Bitte alle mal im ersten Post das Update lesen!*


----------



## .Mac (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Und wo liest du da die Bestätigung? Er sagt nur das er weiß dass das aktuelle "Squad-Management" verbuggt ist, eine Bestätigung für ein richtiges Squad-Management lese ich jedenfalls nirgends.

Um das nochmal zu betonen, das kann alles heißen, auch "Ja stimmt, der Button "leave Squad" funktioniert manchmal nicht".


----------



## Superwip (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Na wenisgstens was


----------



## Celina'sPapa (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Für mich bleibt ohne Squad/Teamplay von Battlefield nur ein Call of Duty mit toller Grafik und super Sound übrig 


Aber mal sehen was wirklich kommt  Vielleicht überraschen uns die Herren ja noch...


----------



## Waxwiesel (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Habs auch gerade storniert ! Ich warte erstmal ab , finds ziemlich lächerlich .


----------



## Waxwiesel (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum*



art90 schrieb:


> Weiß garnicht was ihr habt. Ich kann auch Spaß haben wenn Freunde im anderen Team sind.
> 
> Wenn ihr als Team spielen wollt, dann lasst euch die Eier wachsen um gegen anderen Teams zu spielen. Und nicht gegen irgendein zusammengewürfelten Haufen Noobs.
> 
> Konnte das schon bei BC2 nichtt leiden, wenn alle Member eines Clans in ein Team gehen, und die Gegenseite hat keine Chance.




Deshalb sollten Leute wie du , kein Battlefield spielen !


----------



## GTA 3 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Ich hoffe,dass man wenigstens gut campen kann, denn das macht verdammt nochmal Spaß!!


----------



## Rizzard (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe,dass man wenigstens gut campen kann, denn das macht verdammt nochmal Spaß!!


 
Du hast das Prinzip von BF verstanden, Gratulation. Vielleicht machen das bald alle, dann bewegt sich niemand mehr vom Fleck.

Was das Squad-Management angeht warte ich mal ab wie das am Ende aussehen und funktionieren wird, bzw ob sich da zur Beta noch was ändert.


----------



## eisvogel (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Ich war sehr früh dran mit dem Vorbestellen des Games - ich kannte bisher nur CS + COD. Dann kam BC2 - ich finde es richtig gut. BF2 kenne ich nur vom Hören/Sagen und vielen Berichten - aber nach der Beta von BF3 bin ich schnell kuriert!!!
Wo bleibt das TP - nur noch beim Squad Leader joinen können, was dem TP echt geholfen hätte anstatt nur ewig Ego-Rush zu spielen?
Zugegeben: BC2 war nicht gerade ein Sahnehäubchen aber immerhin ein guter Anfang.

Offtopic: Was ist aus der in BC2 so genialen Möglichkeit geworden, die Waffenkonfig bequem nach jedem Death schnell und übersichtlich den Anforderungen anzupassen? 

ERGO: Ich habe nach den ersten 12 Std. die Schnauze so voll vom Rush und den Snipern, auf Egotripp spielende Schlachtfeld Giganten, dass ich es wieder abbestellt habe.


----------



## hempsmoker (5. Oktober 2011)

Also dass das Teamplay in der Beta nicht statt findet war doch irgendwie abzusehen. Jeder probiert die Waffen aus und guckt sich die map an oder macht sonst was. Ob das in der Final am Anfang anders wird bleibt jetzt mal dahingestellt, aber früher oder später wird sich das schon einwenden.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Hinzu kommt in der Full noch die CommoRose, was auch etwas mehr zum TP beitragen dürfte.


----------



## DaStash (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Was das Squad-Management angeht warte ich mal ab wie das am Ende aussehen und funktionieren wird, bzw ob sich da zur Beta noch was ändert.



So ist es. Nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. 

MfG


----------



## lunar19 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Mal sehen wies wird, wenn sie das Squadmanagment wirklich doch reinmachen...

Find ich aber gut, dass EA und DICE auf solchen Protest reagieren! 

Macht die ganze Sache aber nicht besser....


----------



## DiabloJulian (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Wie schauts eig. mit CommoRose aus?`In der Beta war es ja nicht aktiviert, oder?


----------



## hempsmoker (5. Oktober 2011)

Ca 3 oder 4 Beiträge über dir hat Blizzard23 was dazu geschrieben. Also Augen auf!


----------



## Fexzz (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Was ist das überhaupt? CommoRose?

Edit: Oh habs grad gefunden. Ich hoffe, das kommt rein, das war echt klasse.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

Kurz und knackig



> Natürlich kann man die oben genannnten Dinge - das Squad wechseln, das Squad zumachen etc. - auch im Spiel machen. Das hat Producer Barrie *Bazayaytee* Tingle im *Battlelog-Forum* offiziell bestätigt. Auch *bestätigt*: Man wird Spieler aus dem Squad herauswerfen können und damit quasi alle Funktionen haben, die man früher auch hatte. Und ja - der Squad Screen ist *wirklich im Spiel*.


 
Also alles in Butter.

Battlefield 3 - Squad-Managment im Spiel - Videos - Grafikvergleich


Desweiteren erscheint BF3 vielleicht doch auf Steam.


----------



## sc4rfac3 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

am liebsten wäre es mir wenn sie auch noch die datenschutzbestimmungen anpassen würden


----------



## Fexzz (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

OMFG, bitte, nicht auch noch hier über diesen Datenschutz-Scheiß diskutieren. Macht das im Battlefield Forum oder sonstwo. Es nervt nur noch.


----------



## DaStash (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kurz und knackig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hatten wir wohl den richtigen Riecher. 

@Themenstarter
News bitte anpassen. 

MfG


----------



## Rurdo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*

hmm, hab gestern abend mein BF3 abbestellt... werde mal beim Release sehen obs was wurde... wenn nicht ist immernoch MW3 da!


----------



## Madz (5. Oktober 2011)

Update hinzugefügt. Das Squad Management scheint wieder mindestens genauso gut wie in BF2 zu werden.


----------



## Fexzz (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*



Rurdo schrieb:


> hmm, hab gestern abend mein BF3 abbestellt... werde mal beim Release sehen obs was wurde... wenn nicht ist immernoch MW3 da!



Und Tschüß! Immer diese Schwarzseher..


----------



## CroCop86 (5. Oktober 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Update hinzugefügt. Das Squad Management scheint wieder mindestens genauso gut wie in BF2 zu werden.


 
Juhu 

In BF2 war das sehr gut und wenn es noch besser wird dann


----------



## GTA 3 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Und Tschüß! Immer diese Schwarzseher..


 Schwarzseher ? Ich finde das vernünftig, man sollte erst mal auf einiges Tests abwarten und sich nach Meinungen anderer kundtun!


----------



## noname545 (5. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3 abbestellen und MW 3 kaufen, ist eines der größten Fehler den man machen kann


----------



## II_LEI_II (5. Oktober 2011)

ich find das schon lustig. da regen sich so viele leute auf, dass Origin einen ausspioniert (wobei es sich ja nur um das sammeln von statistiken handelt), aber wahrscheinlich (ich weiss vage behauptung) sind min. die hälfte von diese Leuten (noch heute) bei facebook eingeschrieben. Wenn man's geschickt anstellt, kann man facebook dazu bringen einem mal die daten zu schicken, die sie mittlerweile von einem eingesammelt haben. Da kommt mal schnell ein 1200 seitiger Bericht dabei raus (hat bspw. ein österreichisches Jus-student gemacht) mit massenhaft infos zu einem, die (praktisch) öffentlich im Internet zur Schau gestellt werden. Und auf facebook befinden sich nu wirklich zum teil infos, die nicht jeder wissen will (aber trotzdem daran kommt) und die äusserst privat sind. Und facebook so einfach, so bereitwillig von den leuten zugestellt, dran. man ist sogar offiziell damit einverstanden, wenn man die AGB akzeptiert. Und dann regt man sich noch über origin auf


----------



## Fexzz (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Dice streicht das Ingame Squad Management - Vote im EA Support Forum Update!*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Schwarzseher ? Ich finde das vernünftig, man sollte erst mal auf einiges Tests abwarten und sich nach Meinungen anderer kundtun!



Es wäre was anderes gewesen, wenn er gesagt hätte "Ich warte mit dem bestellen, weil xxx". Aber das war schon wieder diese typische "Mimimi, jetzt hab ichs schon bestellt und bevor überhaupt irgendwas defintiv bewiesen wurde bestell ich mein Spiel wieder ab."


----------



## Rabi (6. Oktober 2011)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> ich find das schon lustig. da regen sich so viele leute auf, dass Origin einen ausspioniert (wobei es sich ja nur um das sammeln von statistiken handelt), aber wahrscheinlich (ich weiss vage behauptung) sind min. die hälfte von diese Leuten (noch heute) bei facebook eingeschrieben.


 
Versuchst du gerade wirklich die schlechte Aktivität eines Dienstes durch die eines anderen zu legitimieren? 
Das ist so als würdest du einen Dieb nicht verurteilen, weil viele andere ja auch klauen. Mal ernsthaft, wenn man schon diskutieren will, dann bitte auch richtig und nicht mit so einem an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Blödsinn.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Oktober 2011)

nein, er will damit sagen, dass sich viele vom herrn meier aus 3A die kronjuwelen stibitzen lassen ohne sich zu beschweren, während das beim herrn schmidt aus 2B aber wie der auftakt zum 3. weltkrieg gefeiert wird - obwohl er doch garnichts anderes macht wie der herr meier. e geht ihm also mit nichten darum, eine untat durch eine andere zu legitimieren, sondern eher genau andersherum. beide bauen ********, aber nur bei einer wird sich plötzlich aufgeregt


----------



## Rabi (6. Oktober 2011)

Es ist zu beweifeln, dass sich die Leute, die sich hier wegen Origin Gedanken um ihre Daten machen, bei Facebook bereitwillig ausspionieren zu lassen. Eigentlich ist es nur eine ganz billige Unterstellung und egal wie man es dreht, wendet und interpretiert absolut kein Argument in dieser Diskussion.
Zumal Facebook bereits besteht, Battlefield dagegen ist noch nicht mal released, deshalb machen Änderungwünsche und Kritik der User hier noch deutlich mehr Sinn. Logisch? Logisch.


----------



## II_LEI_II (6. Oktober 2011)

Facebook hat das datenbeziehen von anfang an gemacht und auch so bekannt gegeben. es gab, ähnlich wie bei bf3, ein riesen tumulr darum(auch jetzt noch). I sag auch nicht, dass es alle tun oder gerade die, die solche mimimi kommenatare gepostet haben. Aber ich schätze trotzdem, dass es bei einigen zutreffen wird. Dass du gleich so aus dem häuschen bist haha geil. Jedem seine ansicht. Ausserdem was hast du als gegenbeweis, dass meine theorie nicht zutrifft? Da müsstest du ja grad "statistikspiomage betreiben. Eine argument ist nur gut, wenn es aussagekräftig ist. Von daher ist dein argument so schwach wie meins (du kannst schlicht und ergreifend nicht das gegenteil beweisen ! Es hat ja einer nachvollziehen können. Ausserdem ist das ein forum zum diskutieren. Jedem seine meinung, man(n) muss ja ned gleich explodieren


----------



## Rabi (6. Oktober 2011)

II_LEI_II schrieb:


> Ausserdem was hast du als gegenbeweis, dass meine theorie nicht zutrifft?


 Ähm...so laufen Argumentationen nicht. Man stellt nicht einfach eine These auf, deren Ungültigkeit der andere dann muss. Bringst du keinen Beweis für deine These muss ich keinen Gegenbeweis bringen, ganz einfach. 
Ich bin auch nicht explodiert, mir gefallen nur diese Beschönigungen und Legitimierungsversuche von unheimlich vielen Leuten nicht. Das wäre ja auch alles nicht so schlimm, wenn diese besagten Leute dann nicht auch noch versuchen zu würden dem Rest der Welt zu vermitteln, dass deren Sorge um ihre Daten absolut bekloppt ist und sie eigentlich von Verfolgungswahn geplagte arme Menschleins sind.


----------



## II_LEI_II (6. Oktober 2011)

Ein argumet ist nur so gut wie sein gegenbeweis. Egal. Das thema ist so oder so vom tisch. Das ingame squadmanagement wurde offiziell bestätigt. Darum ging in diesem tread eigentlich. Da das aber nicht mehr von bedeutung ist, lassen sich hier auch andere dinge diskutieren. Aber ich versteh dich. Es ist in der tat eine behauptung, ich hab nur eben schon genau die gleichen aussagen wegen origin von facebooklern gehört, darum auch der kommentar.

Ausserdem gings hier ned um origin sondern dem ingame management. Also ist auch diese diskussion irrelevant


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Oktober 2011)

Wenn einer Freude hat kann er dich Tag ein Tag aus mitm Fernglas beobachten, deine Post öffnen, Handygespräche abhören, sms mitlesen usw.  Wenn man Anonym sein will muss man in die Wüste, ein Kamel kaufen und ein Zelt aufschlagen. Ah nein, selbst da könnte dich noch ein Satellit der Amis "beobachten"  
Eine Plattform wo Käufe usw abgewickelt werden ohne die Daten des Käufers zu sammeln hmm.. wie soll das gehen? Dann könntest du nicht mal beweisen dass es dein Acc ist, wenn ihn jemand klaut...


----------



## II_LEI_II (6. Oktober 2011)

Haha das mit dem kamel gefällt mir !


----------



## GTA 3 (6. Oktober 2011)

Schade hätte eine Gegenpetition gestartet...


----------



## Rabi (6. Oktober 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wenn einer Freude hat kann er dich Tag ein Tag aus mitm Fernglas beobachten, deine Post öffnen, Handygespräche abhören, sms mitlesen usw.  Wenn man Anonym sein will muss man in die Wüste, ein Kamel kaufen und ein Zelt aufschlagen. Ah nein, selbst da könnte dich noch ein Satellit der Amis "beobachten"
> Eine Plattform wo Käufe usw abgewickelt werden ohne die Daten des Käufers zu sammeln hmm.. wie soll das gehen? Dann könntest du nicht mal beweisen dass es dein Acc ist, wenn ihn jemand klaut...


Natürlich kann er das, aber nochmal: Das rechtfertigt nichts. Hört doch mal auf mit diesem Unsinn, es ist einfach kein vernünftiges Argument. Schon klar, dass die Leute zu Hauf von dem vielen tollen Bumm Bumm und Peng Peng verblendet sind, aber dann haltet euch doch aus solchen Diskussionen raus.

Weiterhin besteht ein Unterschied zwischen "Wir speichern deine Daten, wenn du bei uns was kaufst." und "Wenn du das Programm installiert durchsucht es einfach so deinen ganzen PC, wir speichern das Zeug, geben es möglicherweise noch weiter und du hast - außer die Installation zu unterlassen - keine Möglichkeit was dagegen zu machen.". Wenn ihr wollt, dass Origin euren PC durchsucht ist das ja ok, mir eigentlich ziemlich wayne. Nur ich und viele andere wollen es eben nicht. Kapier es doch endlich. 
Wenn du dazu nicht in der Lage bist, wovon stark auszugehen ist, sag mir doch bitte wie zur Hölle das für dich ein Problem darstellen kann. Euch ist die Spionage doch egal, wieso behindert ihr diejenigen, die sich daran stören, dann?


----------



## DarkMo (6. Oktober 2011)

naja, man kann sich bestimmt mit origin irgendwie arrangieren...

VERKAUFE Aluminiumhelm! nur 25€ das stück! schützt euch vor facebook, origin, steam und co...

aber mal back2topic: würde mich ned wundern, enn sie das squadmenü rausgenommen hätten, nur um sich dann breitschlagen lassen zu können, es doch einzubauen (obwohls nie wirklich draussen war). so is man plötzlich der community freundliche publisher der alles richtig macht *hui*http://www.glaubdes.net/gdn-images/folienhelm.jpg


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Oktober 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Natürlich kann er das, aber nochmal: Das rechtfertigt nichts. Hört doch mal auf mit diesem Unsinn, es ist einfach kein vernünftiges Argument. Schon klar, dass die Leute zu Hauf von dem vielen tollen Bumm Bumm und Peng Peng verblendet sind, aber dann haltet euch doch aus solchen Diskussionen raus.
> 
> Weiterhin besteht ein Unterschied zwischen "Wir speichern deine Daten, wenn du bei uns was kaufst." und "Wenn du das Programm installiert durchsucht es einfach so deinen ganzen PC, wir speichern das Zeug, geben es möglicherweise noch weiter und du hast - außer die Installation zu unterlassen - keine Möglichkeit was dagegen zu machen.". Wenn ihr wollt, dass Origin euren PC durchsucht ist das ja ok, mir eigentlich ziemlich wayne. Nur ich und viele andere wollen es eben nicht. Kapier es doch endlich.
> Wenn du dazu nicht in der Lage bist, wovon stark auszugehen ist, sag mir doch bitte wie zur Hölle das für dich ein Problem darstellen kann. Euch ist die Spionage doch egal, wieso behindert ihr diejenigen, die sich daran stören, dann?


 
Die Diskussion hier geht um das Squad Managment nicht um die "Ach meine Daten werden gesammelt und ach ich habe auch meine Rechte"-Diskussion.
Na dann durchsucht das Tool halt meinen PC ob ich bereits Games welche dann über Origin laufen installiert habe oder nicht.
Dann musste aber auch gleich dein Windows deinstallieren - wer weiss wieviele geheim eingebaute Backdoors es gibt. Möglicherweise hat jemand schon lange alle deine Daten gesaugt, oder ist in dem Moment jetz gerade daran. Das ist kein Argument sondern meine Meinung. 
Und was du machst ist praktisch Rufmord für ein Programm auf einer Basis welche nicht mehr Wert haben irgend ne Behauptung.

Ich bin Systemtechniker und ich kapiere wohl noch vieles mehr als du, also komm mir nicht so frech. Jedes hunds .jpg oder .gif welches hier als Banner von Ads-Server gehostet ist oder jedes noch so nette Tööllchen kann deinen PC ausspionieren. Vielleicht bist du ja nicht in der lage das zu kapieren.

Oder hast du Origin genaustens untersucht und kannst belegen, dass Origin Daten von dir kopiern und an EA sendet? 
Deine Daten interessiert EA einen Hundekack (neben den normalen Kundendaten). 

Wennschon sollte man das E-Bankin und E-Payment in die Hölle schiessen und Private Daten auf externen Laufwerken speichern und nur dann verwenden wenn sie gebraucht werden, dann muss man auch nicht mehr paranoid jedes Programm des Versuchs von Spionage verdächtigen.
Ah nein stimt, origin macht jederzeit einen Livescan und schaufelt alle Daten über die so schnelle upload Leitung auf die xxx Tera Platten die sie absichtlich für unsere Daten bereitgestellt haben ^^


Hört doch eher mal auf immer jedes Progrämmchen als "böser" Trojaner und Datensammler abzustempfeln nur weil sich diverese Firmen über die AGB gegen unsinnige Sammelklagen schützen wollen bzw. müssen.


----------



## CroCop86 (7. Oktober 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hier geht um das Squad Managment nicht um die "Ach meine Daten werden gesammelt und ach ich habe auch meine Rechte"-Diskussion.
> Na dann durchsucht das Tool halt meinen PC ob ich bereits Games welche dann über Origin laufen installiert habe oder nicht.
> Dann musste aber auch gleich dein Windows deinstallieren - wer weiss wieviele geheim eingebaute Backdoors es gibt. Möglicherweise hat jemand schon lange alle deine Daten gesaugt, oder ist in dem Moment jetz gerade daran.
> 
> ...


 
This is a man's word  

Und jetzt bitte wieder über das Thema sprechen


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Oktober 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> naja, man kann sich bestimmt mit origin irgendwie arrangieren...
> 
> VERKAUFE Aluminiumhelm! nur 25€ das stück! schützt euch vor facebook, origin, steam und co...
> 
> aber mal back2topic: würde mich ned wundern, enn sie das squadmenü rausgenommen hätten, nur um sich dann breitschlagen lassen zu können, es doch einzubauen (obwohls nie wirklich draussen war). so is man plötzlich der community freundliche publisher der alles richtig macht *hui*


 
Lol den Helm hab ich schon, fühle mich aber immer noch nicht sicher  evtl leg ich mir sowas zu:
http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/15099287

Kann sein das es so abgelaufen ist. Kann auch sein, dass das fertig Bugmanagment edit: Squadmanagment natürlich^^ noch zu sehr buggte und es deshalb noch nicht so implementiert wurde. Oder sie wollten einfach von den Usern eine Rückmeldung wie sie das Squadmanagment genau haben wollen um sich unnötige Entwicklungszeit zu sparen. Wie auch immer, erfahren werden wir es wohl nie.

Communityfreundlich sind sie in einem gewissen Masse schon. Klar lassen sie uns die Bugs ausmerzen. Doch haben sie auch einen immensen Aufwand die Infrastruktur etc. für die Beta bereitzustellen. Und mal ehrlich, wer lädt eine Beta nur herunter um Bugs zu suchen sondern einfach mal das Game aus Neugier anzutesten.
Kommt ja schlussendlich auch alles uns zu Gute. 

Wie funktioniert denn das kicken eines Squadmitglieds eigentlich? Müssen da mehrere desselben Squads zustimmen?



@Crocop86, danke ^^


----------



## CroCop86 (7. Oktober 2011)

Bezüglich des Squadmanagements gehe ich schon davon au dass zum kicken eines Squadmitglieds alle Mitglieder abstimmen müssen. Wobei es auch sein kann dass der Squadleader kicken darf. Ich weiß grad gar nicht wie es bei BF2 damals war ist schon so lang her.. konnte man da überhaupt jemanden ausm Squad kicken? 

Auf jeden Fall stört mich an der Beta gar nichts. Ob was fehlt oder nicht ist mir wirklich egal da es nur eine BETA ist und DICE & Co. werden schon ihre Gründe gehabt haben das Squadmanagement nicht in der BETA einzubauen. 

Vll. wars noch nicht fertig und dann hätten alle wieder rumgeheult von wegen wie schlecht es doch ist und "BF3 wird abbestellt". Ok andersrum hieß es "Kein Squadmanagement? BF3 wird abbestellt" 

Aber ich glaub so wie sie es gemacht habn war es der richtige Weg. Jeder hats Testen können, seit heute kann man Caspian Border zocken und das finale Game wird einfach Top 

@kühlprofi, kein ding


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Oktober 2011)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Squadmanagements gehe ich schon davon au dass zum kicken eines Squadmitglieds alle Mitglieder abstimmen müssen. Wobei es auch sein kann dass der Squadleader kicken darf. Ich weiß grad gar nicht wie es bei BF2 damals war ist schon so lang her.. konnte man da überhaupt jemanden ausm Squad kicken?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall stört mich an der Beta gar nichts. Ob was fehlt oder nicht ist mir wirklich egal da es nur eine BETA ist und DICE & Co. werden schon ihre Gründe gehabt haben das Squadmanagement nicht in der BETA einzubauen.
> 
> ...


 
Hehe was  Caspian Border??? Wieso sagt den das keiner (ausser du)


----------



## CroCop86 (7. Oktober 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Hehe was  Caspian Border??? Wieso sagt den das keiner (ausser du)


 
steht auf der Main 

Aber ich muss noch bis nach der Arbeit warten


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Oktober 2011)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> steht auf der Main
> 
> Aber ich muss noch bis nach der Arbeit warten



Achso, hehe trotzdem danke!
Zum Glück bin ich nur 5 Minuten Gehweg von meiner Firma entfernt und bin heute Mittag in meiner Wohnung was essen gegangen^^

War gerade kurz aufm Server und muss jetzt wieder los zur Arbeit - hat leider ein bisschen gelaggt, könnte aber auch am Server liegen. Habe auf jeden Fall schon einen Heli in den Wald gepflanzt.

Kannst mich ja adden in der Beta:   sold5t  

Grüsse


----------



## CroCop86 (7. Oktober 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Achso, hehe trotzdem danke!
> Zum Glück bin ich nur 5 Minuten Gehweg von meiner Firma entfernt und bin heute Mittag in meiner Wohnung was essen gegangen^^
> 
> War gerade kurz aufm Server und muss jetzt wieder los zur Arbeit - hat leider ein bisschen gelaggt, könnte aber auch am Server liegen. Habe auf jeden Fall schon einen Heli in den Wald gepflanzt.
> ...


 
Den Luxus hab ich nicht 
Ja toll Heli fliegen und abstürzen ^^ lass es halt einfach 

Ok werd dich heut abend adden.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Oktober 2011)

Hehe ok, bin dann so gegen 23 Uhr wieder on.. evtl. mal später je nach dem was der Abend mit sich bringt 

Eigentlich bin ich z.B in bc2 ein superflieger aber hatte noch "invert mouse" fürs fliegen off.. da gehts schnell mal in die falsche Richtung ^^


----------



## CroCop86 (7. Oktober 2011)

Alles ausreden


----------



## Rail (12. Oktober 2011)

edit..


----------



## Rail (12. Oktober 2011)

edit....


----------

